
At my 18th CES tech show, I felt unwelcome - thomasjudge
https://www.marketplace.org/2019/01/11/tech/my-18th-ces-tech-show-i-felt-unwelcome
======
nyrulez
I have a hard time understanding how to distinguish between things that are
universally "bad" by some moral standard or if they are offensive to a
particular group. It seems lately that the latter seems to be pushing to
qualify everything they get offended by as the former. Is there a way? Not
trying to challenge it, but trying to figure out how to classify people's
right to dislike things as expectations for the larger society in general.

What if I am against consumerism and the harmful effects on our planet? (which
it does affect strongly). I feel this blind march towards creating every
possible innovation for selling and making money is not sustainable and
healthy for the planet or for the people themselves. But where do I go from
there? Do I say I find CES itself offensive and expect others to pay attention
or do I just let the folks do what they want if they don't care?

~~~
EpicBlackCrayon
This is the same comment as the currently most down-voted comment, just
dressed up in prose and thought out a little more.

~~~
nyrulez
I am not sure I understand. Isn't critical thinking about sensitive topics
allowed anymore? You're clearly implying I am challenging the notion of being
offended by this but I am not. I'm curious to know how you think about this

------
spurcell93
I wasn't sure if this was satire or not. Still am not

~~~
tinha
You don't think booth babes are rude to the women attending the conference?

As a women in tech, I do feel out of place when everything seems targeted to
men. We also use chairs, we also buy cars...tell me the need to have a big
breasted woman showing it to me.

~~~
HashHishBang
Rude? Honestly no. Classless? Yeah, definitely. I sincerely believe that is an
important distinction to draw. Especially for products so hilariously high end
as a "giant yacht" and a Lamborghini branded massage chair that may also be a
Decepticon.

I think there's a story here. Double standards are clearly present with the
disqualification of a sex toy for women while also hosting VR porn and Real
Dolls. However, as the links in this piece illustrate, those stories have been
written.

Pieces like this take a conscious effort on my end to not dismiss as
borderline clickbait because I _want_ to see opinions that aren't my own. It
just gets harder when the article is sprinkled with groan inducing tweets such
as: "It's like me too never happened"

~~~
tinha
I consider it rude in the sense that women are not even considered in the
consumer spectrum of these products, as it's not our place to be in the
fabricant's opinion. I understand society changes and some time ago it was
aceptable for that to be in a conference, but now it's not anymore.

I'm not picking up a fight about this, but it's now the time for these
companies to notice that women are also in the market and we like to be
included and more importantly, respected.

The booth babes make a statement about the company's opinion on women. They
are objects used to attract men to buy our products.

~~~
HashHishBang
> I consider it rude in the sense that women are not even considered in the
> consumer spectrum of these products

Fair point and one I hadn't considered. I had assumed that my income level
meant I wasn't considered on the consumer spectrum. I can see where the
inclusion of a booth babe could tip the scales from something I couldn't
afford if I tried to something that doesn't _want_ me to buy it even if I
could. Thanks.

>I'm not picking up a fight about this, but it's now the time for these
companies to notice that women are also in the market and we like to be
included and more importantly, respected.

I have to keep stressing that my inquiries are genuine simply because it's
very easy to read these kinds of things as disingenuous. What if there were
men up there as well? Assuming that the marketing trend of "sex sells" doesn't
stop any time soon is that an improvement? A lateral change towards
inclusivity while still remaining classless?

~~~
tinha
> Fair point and one I hadn't considered.

That's the good thing when discussing different points of view.

> Assuming that the marketing trend of "sex sells" doesn't stop any time soon
> is that an improvement?

I agree that no one should be a booth babe, whether men or women, that's why I
focus on the respect aspect. If it's a sex conference, it fits in the
enviroment of "sex sells", if it's not, as you said, it remains classless.

